# Six years, living the dream, on the road!



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I must be blind but I didn't see the route he's taking.


----------



## LRedhawk (Sep 8, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> I must be blind but I didn't see the route he's taking.


Currently Lee and the team are traveling from OK up to Illinois. He and I speak daily so that he can tell me what town he is heading for next, or if he is staying put for the day (or days as he did when the temp was running 85 to 100 degrees).

Of course, his "plans" can change, if he gets offered a logging job that is at all reasonable for him to get to within a timely manner as per the employer. He is a Horse Logger and happy to earn money whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## fanch (Oct 14, 2012)

That really cool. Neat to see horse still being used for work/transportation purposes in north America.


----------



## LRedhawk (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! He has made it almost through Kansas, and is hopefully, soon to be at Kansas City Mo. Not without some challenges...lol Some one stole his cell phone so we couldn't keep in touch too easily and he also lost his glasses...oy vey, turned the wagon upside down looking for them, the glasses, he KNOWS someone took the cell phone. 

But the horses are all fine as frogs hair, so that's what matters most to Lee! 



fanch said:


> That really cool. Neat to see horse still being used for work/transportation purposes in north America.


----------

